# Juggalos/Juggalettes



## HitsFromDaBong420 (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a place where you dont have to deal with all the haters. I havent seen much for juggalos or lettes on any forum site that deals with weed so here you go the first one that I know about. So talk about anything psycopathic and have a good time blazing homies.

MMFWCL


----------



## B0nedocta (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoop Whoop!
Sup Family!


----------



## brandon. (Nov 29, 2010)

idiots (ten char)


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 30, 2010)

Dear Whateverthefuckyoucallyourselves,

You are gay. Your music sucks. Also painting your face....pretty self explanatory. You are not clowns...because you could not graduate clown college...or pass the 6th grade.

Please swallow a knife.

P.S. How do magnets work? Magic....


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 30, 2010)

can we not again.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/346988-calling-all-juggalos-3.html

1 hate threads better then 2, all the funny shit is in 1 thread


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 30, 2010)

*This one is nose diving already *


----------



## B0nedocta (Dec 1, 2010)

because a bunch of haters came in. Do you have nothing better to do than to hate on peoples music, i mean come the fuck on! maybe you met a few juggalos you completely hated (Shit , I know i have) but doesnt mean you have to hate on us all just cus of our muisic


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Dec 1, 2010)

I hate on people ignorant enough to like there "music" if that's what they call it. 


MAGNETS?!


----------



## swishsweet (Dec 1, 2010)

Like how do they werk?!


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Juggalos juggle balls in there mouths!!! Violent gay and shaggy2homo suck monster cock along with all their fans. I thought this shit died out in the late 90's early 2000's!!


----------



## brandon. (Dec 1, 2010)

We don't hate on other music. ICP is not music, it's that easy.

Miracles is such a bad song. LMAO


----------



## HitsFromDaBong420 (Dec 3, 2010)

If someone intellegent can actually explain to me why they hate juggalo/juggalettes so much I will respect them and move on with my life. But when you fucking no lifes go around on fucking youtube or any other forum website on the internet and say stupid shit like "juggalos are gay" and other stupid shit like that it pisses me off. Like seriously its always on the internet I never have anyone come to me face to face and say shit about the family. So seriously why dont all of you haters grow some fucking balls and tell us face to face and see what happens to you.


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

juggalos are gay


----------



## brandon. (Dec 3, 2010)

HitsFromDaBong420 said:


> If someone intellegent can actually explain to me why they hate juggalo/juggalettes so much I will respect them and move on with my life. But when you fucking no lifes go around on fucking youtube or any other forum website on the internet and say stupid shit like "juggalos are gay" and other stupid shit like that it pisses me off. Like seriously its always on the internet I never have anyone come to me face to face and say shit about the family. So seriously why dont all of you haters grow some fucking balls and tell us face to face and see what happens to you.


you dress like clowns... GROW THE FUCK UP. Your life revolves around fucking clowns... and faygo... I've told every jugga-fag I've seen in real life. "See what happens to me"? The fact that you pretend you would do something is another reason you need to grow up. Seriously man, what are you... 13?


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

you juggalos and jugettes need to seek immediate mental evaluation


----------



## brandon. (Dec 3, 2010)

If you retards are so proud. Post of picture of your faggot clown faces


----------



## HitsFromDaBong420 (Dec 3, 2010)

A lot of juggalos do run around and give us actual intellegent juggalos a bad name. I don't care what you think about us. Were always going to have family to the day we die. Think about it. What has any of your shit talking done to the juggalos? Absolutely nothing. No matter how much shit you talk your not going to offend us. As for me I don't paint my face. I'll rep the family by wearing the hatchet man and I'll listen to the music but one thing I dont do is paint my face. I'll be a juggalo until the day I die and I dont give a shit about what you have to say about us.


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 3, 2010)

HitsFromDaBong420 said:


> A lot of juggalos do run around and give us actual intellegent juggalos a bad name. I don't care what you think about us. Were always going to have family to the day we die. Think about it. What has any of your shit talking done to the juggalos? Absolutely nothing. No matter how much shit you talk your not going to offend us. As for me I don't paint my face. I'll rep the family by wearing the hatchet man and I'll listen to the music but one thing I dont do is paint my face. I'll be a juggalo until the day I die and I dont give a shit about what you have to say about us.


word up dude


----------



## beardo (Dec 3, 2010)

[youtube]8i3tVEiZQWo[/youtube]


----------



## HitsFromDaBong420 (Dec 3, 2010)

Beardo what is that supposed to be. Its a song. I don't know if your just trying to share a song or if your trying to insult me in some way.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;YWlP2KhRaLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWlP2KhRaLU&feature=related[/video]

i laugh at juggalos.
ICP has some pretty sick songs, though.
It's a guilty pleasure.

this one is from the heavy metal 2000 soundtrack.

[video=youtube;oDv8hpj4ywc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDv8hpj4ywc[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

HitsFromDaBong420 said:


> Beardo what is that supposed to be. Its a song. I don't know if your just trying to share a song or if your trying to insult me in some way.


hes gonna fucking kill you with an axe


----------



## beardo (Dec 3, 2010)

HitsFromDaBong420 said:


> Beardo what is that supposed to be. Its a song. I don't know if your just trying to share a song or if your trying to insult me in some way.


 Neckcutta ...Neck Cutta


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 3, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> [video=youtube;oDv8hpj4ywc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDv8hpj4ywc[/video]




*It doesn't take much to call it a song huh?*


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 4, 2010)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *It doesn't take much to call it a song huh?*


a song has a begining and an end. it doesn't have to rhyme or make sense or
make you happy or sad. listen carefuly to the words of this song:
[video=youtube;XQ7p623CBvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ7p623CBvI[/video]


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 4, 2010)

double post. so...

[video=youtube;a8XYWZMHqpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8XYWZMHqpU[/video]


----------



## beardo (Dec 4, 2010)

HitsFromDaBong420 said:


> Beardo what is that supposed to be. Its a song. I don't know if your just trying to share a song or if your trying to insult me in some way.


 NeckCutta...... NeckCutta


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone who throws poop at Tila Tequila is alright in my book.


----------



## Island Sweet Skunk (Dec 4, 2010)

Real Detroiters hates you girls. Let the corny music die.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 4, 2010)

Island Sweet Skunk said:


> Real Detroiters hates you girls. Let the corny music die.


lol @ your english.


----------



## beardo (Dec 4, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> hes gonna fucking kill you with an axe


 [youtube]Dzpz_iNFjXc[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Dec 10, 2010)

beardo said:


> [youtube]Dzpz_iNFjXc[/youtube]


 Neck Cutta


----------



## dolamic (Nov 24, 2012)

Woop! Woop!


----------

